# Can someone help identify this weed ?



## Ifeelsooblue (Aug 17, 2021)

Hi I am Wondering if this coarse tall fescue or crab grass so I can figure out what method to go about removing. It's getting quite large and spreading. There is stems of seedling growing out of it as pictures shows. Roots seem to be really deep I tried to pull some out with my hands but it's impossible now. Live in southern California.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Ifeelsooblue said:


> Hi I am Wondering if this coarse tall fescue or crab grass so I can figure out what method to go about removing. It's getting quite large and spreading. There is stems of seedling growing out of it as pictures shows. Roots seem to be really deep I tried to pull some out with my hands but it's impossible now. Live in southern California.


Dallisgrass... I'm sorry. Paint them with glyphosate (Round-up) and keep a good pre-emergent barrier to prevent any future plants.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

+1 on dallasgrass, that seedhead


----------

